
Ask HN: Where to relocate business in Europe from UK - throwaway_88181
I’m a UK citizen and software developer. I incorporated a UK company in 2013. My SaaS business is small but reasonably successful. We’re a team of 4 based in London. We turnover ~$40,000 a month. I’m the sole owner, we do not have investors or debt.<p>We’ve been thinking about relocating to Europe for a while now, and have decided it’s probably time to take advantage of this opportunity before our freedom to live and work in the EU ends in March 2019 (earliest).<p>We’d also like to embark on a new, more ambitious project (probably also SaaS), preferably bootstrapped.<p>Our main considerations are:
- We would like to move somewhere with a nice developer community (with a view to hiring, collaborating and socialising with other developers)
- My wife and I would prefer to move somewhere comfortable, ideally where it’s not too difficult to get by with English
- Any incentives for young&#x2F;small companies and entrepreneurs to move there would also be valuable
- I’m open to taking external investment if it makes sense. Access to investors would be nice (but not critical)<p>Currently Amsterdam and Berlin top our list.<p>My question: which European city best fits our criteria? Also, based on our situation, are there any other considerations we should factor into our decision?<p>Any advice would be hugely appreciated<p>(I&#x27;d also appreciate avoiding any discussion re: pros&#x2F;cons of Brexit)<p>Thank you!
======
mhkl
I would consider Dublin. Besides the language advantage it has lower taxes.

